# Uber partner app froze when calculating fare on most recent ride



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

So my Uber partner app froze when calculating a fare after a ride. 

I kept on getting the refresh animation, but nothing populated. When all of this was happening, I kept on getting pings for new rides but can't see them since it was still waiting to populate the fee for my most recent ride. 

After of 5 minutes of waiting I just rated the passenger and skip to the next ride. When I checked my trip history, it is still not showing the previous rides.

Anything I have to do to get this resolved? An email address to contact Uber regarding this? It's already been 4 hours and still not showing up in my trip history.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Same in San Diego tonight. 
I did 22 trips on trust. Most appeared by the end of the night (0200).


----------



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

I kept getting a message saying fares could not be calculated and they would be updated in the morning in my Trip History and Earnings. This morning I woke up and they were there. But I Did send Uber a message after the first one last night.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

All my trips showed up when I checked my app at 10:30 this morning. 
This has happened several times, but they always seem to recover. 
I just keep working, and it all seems to work out.


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks guys. Yea all of my trips showed up this morning. Was getting worried for a minute.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have posted this elsewhere:
The Uber database and messaging system is HUGE. 

Despite the TK issues with the sick corporate culture at Uber, you have to admit their database administrators recover well from these common database failures. 

The DBAs at Uber are damn good.


----------

